# New tires and rims!!!!



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Bought some new rims and tires. Got them mounted today. I know bighorns arent much of a mud tire but there isnt much mud where I live.

Tires : Maxxis Bighorns
Fronts 26x9x12
Rears 26x12x12

Wheels:
Maxxis 4x4






































**Copied from below:

Well,,i figured I would give a little blurb to how my new Bighorns are treating me! First off I want to say is I am a very "Unbiased" person. I do not believe just because I own a particular item means its the best! I can only compare these tires to what ive owned before.

Ive wanted to get them out a few times before I posted my thoughts. Didnt want to base my opinion solely on one ride! However yesterdays ride really solidified my opinion of these tires. I had them in just about every condition except for peanut butter mud and deep snow. 

The first thing I noticed is how SMOOTH they ride! A friend of mine who has a 660 Griz took my brute for a spin yesterday and he noticed how smooth they were as compared to before when I had dirt tamers and Mudbugs. I thought that was pretty good coming from a Yamaha guy. Lets face it,,one big thing Yamaha has over Kawi is comfort. Everytime I ride his griz im very impressed with how smooth it rides compared to my Kawi. In size comparison to his 26" mudbugs, my 26" bighorns measure a comfortable 1.25" taller all the way around. You search all the forums and thats one thing people say is how big they run. Well heres someone else commenting on how big they run! I would love to see how big a 27" is in person! We did a lot of side by side comparisons yesterday. Basically it turned into "bias ply vs radial" and we really got to see the differences. The amount of flex the bighorns have is incredible compared to mudbugs (or bias ply, what have you). Obviously this is was contributes to the smooth ride. The tire obsorbs little humps and bumps better then a bias ply. 

Another thing I noticed is take off traction. Im not one for pulling wheelies but I popped a few up yesterday (some being completely by accident) and it really surprized me how much easier it was to do. They really "hook up". They grab so well you almost have to be careful. The extra traction can really surprize you and humble you quick if you dont take caution. I contribute this to be larger contact area of the tire to the ground giving more traction as my old bias ply tires would just spin. I experimented with pressures and found 5 psi all the way around the optimal pressure for my riding style. One bad thing about these tires is once I hit about 70km/hr the front end has a slight wobble. Not a real bad wobble just a slight one. They do have alignment marks on them to line up to the valve stem but mine are on the inside of my rim because I wanted white letters in. Maybe they are slightly off, im not sure. I will deal with the slight wobble to not turn my white letters out. lol. My starting tire pressure was 8psi and after dropping to 5 the wobble actually got a little better. Not sure why but im not going to argue with it. 

So my over all opinion?!? They are allright,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,J/K. I love them!!
This is the only radial tire Ive ever had the opportunity to try out. Im sure other radial tires would do just as well.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice man.


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Im planning on purchasing 28" zillas to put on my stock rims. I want a big tall tire for the deep snow we get around here.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good!! :rockn: If I was an avid trail rider, thats what I would choose.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Those look good, You'll be pleased with them on the trail.


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats a great look!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

those wide bighorns are good lookin


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

They do look good! :bigok:


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Good lookin ride man


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

good looking bike .you will be pleased with those horns !


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks all for the comments! This is my second set of bighorns for a reason!


----------



## fastpapa (Feb 20, 2010)

I also bought a set for a new force ,but i have a shake at higher speeds. Do they need to be balanced?


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

I took mine down the road the other day and I also have a shake. They have balancing marks to line up with the valve stem, which I did, but it obviously doesnt work. This is my second set and my old set used to shake a bit aswell.


----------



## fastpapa (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like i will have to take them in to get balanced


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

For those who arent on Brute Central. I figured I would post this here too!

Well,,i figured I would give a little blurb to how my new Bighorns are treating me! First off I want to say is I am a very "Unbiased" person. I do not believe just because I own a particular item means its the best! I can only compare these tires to what ive owned before.

Ive wanted to get them out a few times before I posted my thoughts. Didnt want to base my opinion solely on one ride! However yesterdays ride really solidified my opinion of these tires. I had them in just about every condition except for peanut butter mud and deep snow. 

The first thing I noticed is how SMOOTH they ride! A friend of mine who has a 660 Griz took my brute for a spin yesterday and he noticed how smooth they were as compared to before when I had dirt tamers and Mudbugs. I thought that was pretty good coming from a Yamaha guy. Lets face it,,one big thing Yamaha has over Kawi is comfort. Everytime I ride his griz im very impressed with how smooth it rides compared to my Kawi. In size comparison to his 26" mudbugs, my 26" bighorns measure a comfortable 1.25" taller all the way around. You search all the forums and thats one thing people say is how big they run. Well heres someone else commenting on how big they run! I would love to see how big a 27" is in person! We did a lot of side by side comparisons yesterday. Basically it turned into "bias ply vs radial" and we really got to see the differences. The amount of flex the bighorns have is incredible compared to mudbugs (or bias ply, what have you). Obviously this is was contributes to the smooth ride. The tire obsorbs little humps and bumps better then a bias ply. 

Another thing I noticed is take off traction. Im not one for pulling wheelies but I popped a few up yesterday (some being completely by accident) and it really surprized me how much easier it was to do. They really "hook up". They grab so well you almost have to be careful. The extra traction can really surprize you and humble you quick if you dont take caution. I contribute this to be larger contact area of the tire to the ground giving more traction as my old bias ply tires would just spin. I experimented with pressures and found 5 psi all the way around the optimal pressure for my riding style. One bad thing about these tires is once I hit about 70km/hr the front end has a slight wobble. Not a real bad wobble just a slight one. They do have alignment marks on them to line up to the valve stem but mine are on the inside of my rim because I wanted white letters in. Maybe they are slightly off, im not sure. I will deal with the slight wobble to not turn my white letters out. lol. My starting tire pressure was 8psi and after dropping to 5 the wobble actually got a little better. Not sure why but im not going to argue with it. 

So my over all opinion?!? They are allright,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,J/K. I love them!!
This is the only radial tire Ive ever had the opportunity to try out. Im sure other radial tires would do just as well.

Just ordered a Dynatek today! Looking forward to adding this to the package. Hopefully It wont be a waste of $$. I read good reviews on this product so im sure I will be happy.


----------



## merlyn (Dec 30, 2009)

I got 4000kms on mine and they're still like new. I like your rims too. Remind me of...mine. Wait I'm gonna go check if the tires are still on my sra. lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

look great


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Lookin good.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome review! I'm going to copy it up into your first post as well...


----------

